# Yellow Pointer Project - Nice!



## jayrob (Oct 26, 2009)

This is my version of the yellow pointer project shown by the one and only rog8811.

He always comes up with such cool projects. I pretty much followed his tutorial. Just a different style on the machine work.

*And I used different optics... *

Two turning mirrors from PHR sleds. And some thin copper wire that I have. *Plus another little coated optic* from a GGW 6X sled... 

*Also,* I show a 10440 battery mod at the bottom of this post for another option!






Here is the red/green pointer form DX that is used to do the three color yellow mod... It uses 2 X N size batteries. (LR1) 

Nice little pointer!






* DX pointer:
DealExtreme: $31.07 2-in-1 Hybrid 5mW Red + 5mW Green Laser (Supports Dual Laser Mode)

* Original tutorial from rog8811: (using dichro's from PS3 sleds)
It can be done - Low cost yellow pointer





*Here* are the pictures of my modification...






















Really a cool project! I like it so much that I had to show it!





Thanks for yet another great project Rog!







*Beam shots:* (with some smoke)














*In this* beam shot, the yellow, is a little on the green side. But it is still pretty cool!



This picture was taken *without* the 'dichroic mirror' used. (shown below) 

The *yellow* is much better now with my new optic installed!



See *'Update'* below, and *other pictures* taken with the dichroic mirror installed! (See below)

One other thing worth mentioning... I noticed that visually, the lasers seem really stable for long on times!










*Update:* (Add a tiny dichroic mirror for a much better color blend!)





I just discovered a great modification for this build! Using a 'dichroic mirror' from a GGW sled. (thanks for identifying it HIMNL9)

I have a bunch of optics that came from various sleds and was experimenting to see if any would make the combined beam more yellow. 

I found the perfect optic. I didn't know what it was until HIMNL9 identified it, but I knew what it does for this mod! It is from a GGW-H20L sled.

Here are the pictures...






















I just glued it to the inside of my custom cap... Really cool!





I was thinking about possible reflection....

And I concluded that since the green is already passing through the turning mirror, before it reaches this 'dichroic mirror', there is very little chance of any reflection going to the green module.

Because it would hit the mirror side of the turning mirror, and not pass through much, if at all...

*Anyway,* as I mentioned, I did not know what the optic was for, only that I could not measure any loss on my meter for red, and only measured a 1mW loss for green. So it seems to be *the perfect little 'helper' for giving more 'yellow'* on the blend for this mod!









*Results!*

These pictures are taken with the tiny dichroic mirror from the GGW 6X sled installed in my custom cap as shown above...





Taken in complete darkness. And yes, these are the real colors!





These pictures show how nice the yellow is now!





*Power measured* with the GGW dicroic mirror installed:

Red - 3.8mW
Green - 2.4mW
Yellow - 6.2mW










SCHWEET!





(Perfect alignment needed for these results)





*P.S.*

I thought of selling the custom tips (with some copper wire), but when I built this thing, and realized how difficult it is to get those turning mirrors adjusted just right. I figured that most people will give up! And then they would regret buying the custom tip from me. Although the red/green pointer is really a pretty cool unit in itself!





Plus, the tip is a fair amount of work including the cap, so I don't know if anybody would want to pay what I would ask. Probably around $45 bucks.

One thing I do have, is a lot of that copper wire. And I could just include some of it in the kit. But leave the rest up to you. I did it with turning mirrors from PHR sleds, but rog8811 used dichro's from PS3 sleds.

Anyway, if you try this, just be warned that it is very meticulous and difficult to get good alignment. But in the words of rog8811, 'it can be done'!










*10440 Battery Mod:*

Here's a nice modification for using a rechargeable 10440 battery instead of the stock batteries.

This modification uses a silicon diode to drop voltage on the 10440...





































*Current Draw:*

With this mod (using the silicon diode), the battery current draw on the 10440 battery, with both lasers on, is 175mA's... It is the same current draw using the 2 X 'N' size stock batteries. (with no silicon diode) This tells me that the dual driver board on this little pointer is regulating very well!



(or this mod mimics the stock batteries perfectly)

Now you have a choice of using the standard 'N' size batteries, or a 10440 rechargeable. Because as you can see from the pictures, the plastic sleeve that holds the custom spacer in place, is easily removable!





If you do this project, and you decide you would like this battery mod. I will make you one for $25 bucks. (the circuit board/spacer/silicon diode, assembled) It takes time having to re-size the board and stuff.

I would leave the Pepsi bottle sleeve part for you to do... 

Hope you enjoyed this project!


----------



## 1 what (Oct 26, 2009)

:twothumbs
Great mod and it looks as though it would have high "spot" visibility in semi light conditions. If I thought I could get it through Customs I'd buy one from you to keep my jaded lecture audiences awake but alas...Aus Customs have become laser adverse.


----------



## jayrob (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment! 

I don't sell this build anyway...

I showed it as a tutorial for DIY. I'm pretty sure that DX will ship the pointer to you. They even shipped it to the U.S. because it is only 5mW's.

Anyway, I would sell the machined tip and cap with some wire, but as far as doing the mod, I don't want to sell that. Because it is very difficult to get the perfect alignment, and it could get out of alignment during shipping...


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 26, 2009)

Can you see the yellow beam in open air as you would green?


----------



## jayrob (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes! 

At this power, the conditions must be dark. But yes, you can see the yellow beam. Adding red to the green beam will not make the green less visible. But it will increase the visibility just a little, and change the tint of the green to yellow, as seen in my beam pictures using smoke...

For some high power beam shots in a different build that combines 3 lasers to get 7 different colors, take a look at this project that I did: (you can see full length beam shots in the night sky!)
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/246594


----------



## mattmagic100 (Nov 10, 2009)

well jayrob, i dont know if you really know of this but your kind of a freakin genius!!! dude i would definitely follow this project but i dont have a lathe. but you did an amazing! job!


----------



## jayrob (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks but I don't know about all that...

Remember, I just followed these projects from rog8811. He's the one who introduced this yellow mod, and the 7 color mod linked above.


----------



## mattmagic100 (Nov 10, 2009)

ya but you come up with custom ideas to make this project better which is obviously very professional and creative.


----------



## jayrob (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks! 

Hey I've got a few projects and stuff listed here if you want to try some of them:
http://laserpointerforums.com/f51/jayrob-projects-tutorials-listed-here-44228.html


----------



## FlashBanger (Nov 10, 2009)

Great work. I really like it.


----------



## jayrob (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad you like it...

Thanks!


----------



## Patriot (Nov 13, 2009)

Most impressive Jayrob, although admittedly I'm kinda come to expect that from you. :thumbsup:

That old Blu-ray 200mW that you passed along to me is running like a champ.


----------



## jayrob (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks! 

Good to know that your blu-ray is still going...

Hey check out this new project that I just finished tonight: (it's a dual build - Flashlight/laser)
http://laserpointerforums.com/f51/blu-ray-flashlight-combo-schweet-45385.html


----------



## Patriot (Nov 13, 2009)

Roger that Jayrob, actually I changed my previous post a little bit. Hopefully that's better.  :thumbsup:


I off to visit the link you just posted...........

Thanks man.


----------



## mattmagic100 (Nov 18, 2009)

i was actually on that a link a second ago and i keep getting my eyes stuck to the diy green laser. its sick!
but i dont have enough money to buy it so ill have to buy it some other time.


----------



## jayrob (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah... that is a nice host with good heatsinking to the module.

Just let me know when your ready!


----------



## mattmagic100 (Nov 18, 2009)

jayrob said:


> Yeah... that is a nice host with good heatsinking to the module.
> 
> Just let me know when your ready!



haha i will


----------



## instinct (Dec 11, 2009)

I haven't been on this forum in a whille.. PhotonLexicon has taken quite a bit of my time lately.. I almost forgot what fun pointers can be.. I want to try this project out.


----------



## instinct (Dec 12, 2009)

A second thought.. Do you think it would be possible to replace the 650nm with a 405nm with the casing? Not really sure about sizing difference between the two.. It would just kind of cool to get a "blue-ish" pointer without actually having to buy a 473nm..


----------



## jayrob (Jan 12, 2010)

Hmmm... I wouldn't think so. Because it is a very tight little build. The red module is very small, and sits alongside the small green module...


----------

